# Draft lever



## Michael Cole (Sep 4, 2019)

A friend of mine has a 1963 Ford 2000 and the draft lever is broken off . It appears that the lever is held on with a drive pin. Can anyone confirm whether I am correct or not. They want around a hundred dollars for a replacement, and I think he can have one fabricated cheaper than that. Thanks in advance. I think I posted this in the wrong place and have since placed it under the Ford forum. Thanks again.


----------

